# Aletta



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

My buddy convinced me to try a triathlon and I enjoyed it. So, I built up a budget tri bike for fun. I'm still mostly on my mountain bike, but riding on the road has augmented my off-road riding.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nice!*

Very pimping ride!


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

*New wheels for my Aletta*

My budget tri bike is now pretty much complete. I added some wheels I picked up on eBay. I rode a 30 mile stretch of bike path this morning to get used to the aero bars. I was pretty surprised that I was able to average about 1-2 mph faster and shave 10 minutes off the total time (riding mostly with the aero bars).


----------

